
Could a clientside script redirect /news to /news?p=(random n in range(1..10)? - killjoywashere
I&#x27;m just not smart enough on these things to know. I suspect the answer is yes, but can anyone confirm?
======
cag_ii
Yes. One example:

    
    
       window.location = '/news?p=' + parseInt( (Math.random() * 10) + 1)

